# New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

According to Bild-Zeitung, Germany's leading daily, the new Touareg will be unveiled next Wednesday (2/10) at the Postpalast in München. 
http://www.bild.de/BILD/region....html
Please, dear Ferdinand, let it follow the tradition of the current model and not be a tough-looking station wagon.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (JML)*

Something is in the air. I received a similar alert from http://www.Touareg-Freunde.de


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (MinerSK)*









http://download.autobild.de/dl...l.pdf


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

Thanks Spockat. it looks almost exactly as a picture that someone posted about a year ago. Any confirmed info on improvements, motors, powertrain, electronics etc?


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_Please, dear Ferdinand, let it follow the tradition of the current model and not be a tough-looking station wagon.


Saying a prayer with you...


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

Don't be fooled, the picture that sockcat posted is not accurate - that is computer generated - Good try though Sock


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (08VWEGG)*

Another pic found at autobild.de.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (MinerSK)*

Yes - this looks a lot more accurate... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AliensWanted (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (JML)*

If you google the clip for the new movie Repo Men, that is the car they drive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (AliensWanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AliensWanted* »_If you google the clip for the new movie Repo Men, that is the car they drive.

Right at 21 seconds in this clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0LkMrPMMhw
But from the headlights, it looks like the lights on the current Touareg.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (MinerSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MinerSK* »_Another pic found at autobild.de.









I don't believe this is the correct vehicle either ---- as it looks like one that was floating around four years ago labeled as the T-2 refresh.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

Actually - that's not the new T3 in the Repo Men clip. Pause it at the 39 1/2 second mark. You'll see it's just a modified T2 (fender flares, hood scoop, etc)
Good try again though Sock!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (08VWEGG)*

I can tell you without question.... something big is going to be announced next week concerning the Touareg --- but I can't get any more detail than that.
I'm told it's good news!!!


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (TREGinginCO)*

I can't wait!


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

this looks like a fugly Rav4 i hope this is not it. 
Big announcement probably no more Egg.


_Modified by eraagentavi at 7:15 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eraagentavi* »_Big announcement probably no more Egg.



Lies!!


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I can tell you without question.... something big is going to be announced next week concerning the Touareg --- but I can't get any more detail than that.
I'm told it's good news!!!


return of the v10 tdi?? v12 tdi? thats what i want to hear!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (GotEuroCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotEuroCorrado* »_

return of the v10 tdi?? v12 tdi? thats what i want to hear!
 Keep waiting since that will probably never happen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (Yeti35)*

Well, today is Feb. 10. It is 3:00 pm in Munich. Where is the announcement?


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Well, today is Feb. 10. It is 3:00 pm in Munich. Where is the announcement?

eager Americans need to know!


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

Isn't that supposed to be a night show?


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (GotEuroCorrado)*

I've found something at german sites: 
Touareg II will be 5 cm longer (2 inches), approx. 240kg lighter (500 lbs) and will have a larger trunk. 
The official "Titans Show" with a couple of showbiz stars and 600 VIP guests is scheduled for today evening in Munich city.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

Umm, they sent it via Washington DC, where when you get a little snow, you shut down the entire city, wait for it to stop snowing and wonder why you can't plow the roads and dig out your car easily.
You'd think that with all the technology and information sharing, that when the mid atlantic gets hit with a series of storms that they would consult with the folks who deal with it weekly. Go figure.
Anyway, I'm sure its tied up in some sort of technological snafu that only Toyota would be able to figure out after they figure out how to get their cars and trucks to stop properly.
Am I still on topic?


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (bravocharlie)*

Someone over at the German forum Touareg Freunde (http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...ge=24) posted these pictures about an hour ago. Allegedly from the location in Munich. If true, the unveiling went from _T minus x hours _to _like, now_, I guess.

























_Modified by JML at 9:30 AM 2-10-2010_


_Modified by JML at 9:31 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (MinerSK)*

http://www.bild.de/BILD/auto/2....html


























_Modified by spockcat at 12:55 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

Thanks for the find. Wrap up of the Bild article:
Length: 4.80m (+4.3 cm)
Height: 1.71m (-2 cm)
Three engines mentioned: 
TDI 240and 340 hp, [if I remeber the VW engine specs might be V6-240 and V8-340 TDI, on other hand I talked with a VW senior exec a while ago and he raved about an inline 5 TDI with 300+ hp, so don't be disappointed if the Touareg comes with a four-banger TDI







)
V6 TSI Hybrid with 380 hp (V6 33hp + E-motor 47 hp), 0-62 in 6.5 s, economy 8.5 l/100km (~28 mpg)
9 airbags
8-gear automatic wll be standard on all models.


_Modified by JML at 10:10 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

bla.. nothing of interest and its fugly


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New Touareg to be unveiled in München 2/10 (spockcat)*

To me it looks great!
Here is another interesting pic from the inside. It seems that we are still with full low range and I also like that the center console is more divided into logical circle, navigation, clima. Good idea is to have emergency button on top, easily reachable.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (GotEuroCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotEuroCorrado* »_bla.. nothing of interest and its fugly









Kinda agree. Lower and longer aren't gonna do it any favors offroad. And who knows whether we'll see anything in NA but the road queen version. Glad I bought a 2010 with offroad chops!


----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (schubie)*

I like subtle changes, the interior looks like it was a bit rushed it may just be the picture, but it looks like the nav screen isn't centered on the console, but i like and cant wait till it comes out. I want the specs.

_Modified by FauxR32 at 11:02 AM 2-10-2010_


_Modified by FauxR32 at 11:03 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (FauxR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FauxR32* »_but it looks like the nav screen isn't centered on the console,

That would be due to the photo being taken at an angle and the nav screen looks like it stick out a but further than the top of the center console.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

It looks like the rear end will share quite a bit more with the Cayenne as well.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

This is exciting - It looks great!!! My lease is up Jan. 2011 - perfect timing!!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What is VW's fascination with Hybrids all of a sudden... unless that thing is a diesel hybrid... no thanks...


----------



## touaregv10000 (Feb 10, 2010)

VW UK are releasing the full official press release and images on mytreg.com in 10 minutes


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

LOVE that rear 3/4 shot of the Hybrid model


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (08VWEGG)*

Sorry I am posting in another message but the interior is very nice - very "Audi-esque". The console "sweeps up" toward the dash like an A8 - NICE


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

If we get the 8 speed tranny with the TDI here in N/a I'm in.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

No V8 TDI for US


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

how about the roumoured 4 cylinder tdi? probably not eh? the 6 cylinder is already certified, would actually be nice to see a bi-turbo 4 cylinder tdi with say 210 hp, alot lower running cost and better fuel economy too.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

No 4cyl so far


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (phaeton)*

*To the Point: World Premiere: 
New Touareg takes the SUV idea into the future *
_Touareg debuts with hybrid drive and high-tech range of engines 
Volkswagen SUV is 208 kilograms lighter and 20 percent more fuel efficient_
Wolfsburg/Munich, 10 February 2010 - Volkswagen is unveiling the completely redeveloped Touareg as a world premiere. It is the most technically innovative “VW” since the brand has been in existence. This Touareg is reinterpreting the fascinating multipurpose SUV idea in a contemporary way – thanks to a range of engines that are nearly 20 percent more fuel efficient and a large variety of new assistance and safety systems. The Touareg will also be the first and only off-roader in Europe by a German car maker to be available in a hybrid version too. It sets standards among fully off-road capable SUVs with petrol engines that have a fuel consumption value of just 8.2 litres fuel per 100 kilometres. The Touareg Hybrid can be driven up to 50 km/h in purely electric mode - emissions-free. Among the diesel engines, the Touareg V6 TDI with 7.4 litre combined fuel consumption now posts the best value in the segment of genuine SUVs. Both versions, the Touareg Hybrid and V6 TDI, are the most fuel efficient petrol and diesel SUVs ever built in Europe in this large vehicle class.

*New era SUV – lighter, more aerodynamic and fuel efficient*
As has already been accomplished on the globally successful, smaller Tiguan, Volkswagen is systematically striving for sustainability on the new Touareg too. The first precondition was met: The SUV was lightened by 208 kilograms in the base version! A quantum leap. Yet, the body has five percent greater torsional rigidity, which makes it the leader in its competitive class. A second precondition was met as well: Designers attained a significantly improved Cd value. Along with aerodynamic refinement efforts, another factor at work here is that this Touareg is built lower to the ground than the previous model. Together with front end styling based on the new Volkswagen design DNA, this results in a smaller frontal area. The third precondition: All engines, now offered with a standard 8-speed automatic transmission – a first in this market segment – demonstrate significant fuel economy advantages over the previous model; in some cases the advantage is far greater than two litres per 100 kilometres.

*SUV for all trails – All-wheel drive in two versions*
Also modified in pursuit of reduced fuel consumption was the standard all-wheel drive. In the base version ("4Motion"), all new generation Touaregs have all-wheel drive with Torsen limited-slip differential (4MOTION; climbing ability: 31 degrees). Like the Tiguan Track & Field, the Touareg also has an "Off-road driving programme", which - at the press of a button - tunes the ABS, EDS and ASR for off-road duty, activates Hill Descent Assist and adjusts the automatic gearshift points.
Instead of a Torsen differential, the V6 TDI can be ordered with an optional "Terrain Tech Packet" that has an even more rugged transfer case designed for off-road duty. It includes reduction gearing and centre and rear differentials, each with up to 100 percent locking (4XMOTION; climbing ability: 45 degrees). Similar to the first Touareg generation, this version also has a rotary switch the driver now uses to adapt the car to specific duty conditions over five levels: 1. "On-Road"; 2. "Off-Road" (like "Off-road driving programme" plus automatic control of the mechanical locks); 3. Low (like "Off-road" plus activation of reduced gearing, higher shift points, no automatic upshift in manual mode); 4. Addition of centre differential lock; 5. Addition of rear differential lock. Equipped like this, the Touareg can conquer any terrain on Earth.
*SUV for everyday driving – more space, more innovations*
Volkswagen has not only made the new Touareg lighter, more fuel efficient and an agile performer; it has also made it into an even more versatile, all-round vehicle. The new interior was made more functional, the seats more comfortable and leg room in the rear is larger. Now the rear bench seat has 160 millimetres in longitudinal adjustment, and the backrest angle can be adjusted. Electrically unlatched at the press of a button as an option, it folds down in seconds and frees up 1,642 litres of cargo space. Already standard equipment in the base version is a radio-CD and info system, which is intuitively controlled over a 6.5-inch touch-screen.
The parking brake is now activated by pushbutton. The engine (V6 versions) automatically shuts off at traffic lights and restarts as soon as the driver releases the brake pedal (Stop-Start system). As an option, the tailgate can be opened and closed by a RF remote control unit integrated in the car key. The largest panoramic sunroof of all SUVs provides for light even on overcast days. The innovative "Area View" utilises four cameras to detect the Touareg’s surroundings and this enhances safety. Also offering protection are up to nine airbags. Lane Assist ensures that the vehicle does not stray from the right path; meanwhile, Side Assist warns of vehicles approaching from the rear when changing lanes. Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) with integrated Front Assist can brake to a stop in an emergency and tension the seatbelts as a precautionary measure. Bi-Xenon headlights with Dynamic Light Assist perceive oncoming traffic and adjust the light beam to eliminate unwanted glare, and adaptive roll compensation ensures that the Touareg sits solidly on the street. For the first time, there will be special features on the new Touareg under the new "Exclusive" badge from Volkswagen Individual. Options that can be ordered include 19-inch alloy wheels ("Girona" type), fine wood inserts ("Olive Ash") and a leather interior ("Nappa") in the two-colour combinations "Dark Burgundy / Titan Black" or "Pepper Beige / Titan Black".

*Touareg – the best of two worlds*
About 500,000 car drivers chose to buy the first generation of the SUV. It is a luxury sport utility vehicle that offers a high level of comfort, sporty driving properties, avant-garde styling, excellent quality and unlimited expedition capabilities – essentially the best of the passenger car and off-road worlds unified in one concept. This is now being followed up by the new Touareg – a high-end and versatile all-round vehicle that brings these two worlds together even more perfectly. The Touareg will already be available at dealers in April.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

*FSI / TDI / TSI / Hybrid: 
New hybrid petrol engine, new V8 TDI, extremely fuel-efficient V6 TDI 
Touareg Hybrid with V6 petrol engine replaces V8 petrol in many countries 
V8 TDI outputs 800 Newton-meter torque; V6 TDI has 7.4 litre fuel consumption*
Wolfsburg/Munich, 10 February 2010
The new Touareg is the first Volkswagen and SUV from Europe that will be available in a Hybrid version. With its combined fuel consumption of just 8.2 l/100 km the Touareg Hybrid sets new standards among full-fledged SUVs with petrol engines. Naturally, its CO2 emissions are low too: 193 g/km. The hybrid drive as the top powertrain option combines the power of a classic eight cylinder engine with the fuel economy of a six or four cylinder engine. It replaces the previous V8 petrol engines in Europe and America and carries on Volkswagen’s successful downsizing strategy. Consequently, the V10 TDI and W12 engine versions of the previous model are no longer being offered either.
Key components of the Touareg Hybrid powertrain - equipped with a high-voltage battery - are its supercharged V6 TSI (petrol direct injection engine with 245 kW / 333 PS), 8-speed automatic transmission - ideally suited for hybrid and towing duty - and the hybrid module that is integrated between the internal combustion engine and the automatic transmission. This compact module with disengagement clutch weighs 55 kilograms. Located downstream of the V6 TSI, it integrates the disengagement clutch and E-Motor (34 kW / 47 PS) in one housing. When the V6 TSI and E-Motor work simultaneously (boosting), a total power of up to 279 kW / 380 PS is generated with a maximum torque of 580 Newton-meter as measured on the dynamometer.
Volkswagen has chosen a parallel hybrid drive configuration for the Touareg. In contrast to other potential hybrid systems, it assures excellent off-road performance and unlimited continuous climbing ability. With a maximum trailer payload of up to 3.5 tonnes, the Touareg is also an ideal towing vehicle, even in the hybrid version. Moreover, the parallel hybrid is more efficient than alternative hybrid concepts on long-distance and freeway journeys. The Touareg Hybrid attains a maximum speed of 240 km/h and accelerates to 100 km/h in just 6.5 seconds.
Compared to a conventional SUV of the same size and power, the hybrid concept delivers over 25 percent fuel savings in city driving. In combined mode driving – a mix of city, highway and freeway drives – development engineers calculate an average savings of 17 percent. Essentially, four parameters were exploited to achieve this fuel efficiency on the Touareg Hybrid:
*E-Motor:* Electric, emission-free driving (up to 50 km/h) reduces petrol consumption. In this case, the V6 TSI is not only shut off, but is also disengaged from the 8-speed automatic by a disengagement clutch to avoid drag torque losses.
*Coasting:* As soon as the driver releases the accelerator pedal, the V6 TSI is disengaged from the transmission. This is even possible at higher speeds (up to 160 km/h), i.e. on the freeway as well. The Touareg "rolls" significantly longer, since drag torque losses are eliminated. When drivers adopt an anticipatory style of driving, this has a direct and positive impact on fuel economy.
*Regenerative Braking:* During braking, the E-Motor - now operating as a generator – recovers kinetic energy, which is then stored in the high-voltage battery (NiMH battery).
*Stop-Start System:* The Stop-Start system integrated in the powertrain improves fuel economy, especially in urban areas and stop-and-go traffic.

*Efficient Trio – V6 FSI, V6 TDI and V8 TDI *
Fuel economy and emission values are also significantly improved on the conventionally powered Touareg versions. Consider the V6 FSI, a direct injection petrol engine with 206 kW / 280 PS: At 9.9 l/100 km, the 3.6-litre engine with 360 Newton-meter torque now consumes an incredible 2.5 litres (!) less than the previous engine version. This combined fuel consumption is equivalent to CO2 emissions of 236 g/km. And that is precisely 60 g/km less than before.
The diesel engines were made more fuel efficient as well. An advanced version of the successful V6 TDI that still outputs 176 kW / 240 PS (European version) is being offered right at market launch; it offers entry into the world of the Touareg; the 550 Newton-meter strong turbo-diesel consumes a ground-breaking low 7.4 l/100 km (analogous to 195 g/km CO2), which is 1.9 litres less than before. CO2 emissions are reduced by 49 g/km compared to the previous Touareg V6 TDI and by a respectable 24 g/km compared to the previous version with BlueMotion Technology that already had very good values.
Entirely new to the Touareg programme is a V8 TDI with 4.2 litre displacement and 250 kW / 340 PS. Considering its power and fabulous maximum torque of 800 Newton-meter, the combined fuel consumption of 9.1 l/100 km (equivalent to 239 g/km CO2) is extremely good. This TDI is not offered in the USA. In some cases, the engine range will be country-specific in terms of the diesel and petrol engines offered.
*World Premiere of the New Touareg - Body Concept 
Design & Dimensions: 
New Volkswagen “Design DNA” shows vision in styling 
Touareg grew longer, lower, more spacious and distinctly more dynamic 
In terms of engineering, 10 percent lower weight is a quantum leap*
Wolfsburg/Munich, 10 February 2010
The new Touareg clearly shows gains in the dynamic performance of its engines and running gear as well as in its looks. The latter is of course attributable to the vehicle’s new styling. In parallel, its special ratio of dimensions scores too. Background: At 4.80 meters, the new Touareg was extended by 4.3 centimetres but is now exactly 2.0 centimetres lower at 1.71 meters. Analogous to the length, the wheelbase has grown to 2.90 meters (gain of 4.0 centimetres). The width of the Touareg remained constant at 1.93 meters. With the exception of the Porsche Cayenne, no other SUV in this class is lower. And that generates a very unique dynamic of proportions.
The goal of the designers, led by Volkswagen Head of Design Klaus Bischoff, was to give the Touareg an even more elegant image based on the new Volkswagen "design DNA". And that applies as much to the now horizontal lines of the front end with its distinctive headlights as it does to the typical Touareg rear image and its unmistakable night look of its rear lights, and a leaner, more athletic car body. This has produced an SUV that shows timeless styling that is visually sustainable. It makes a qualitative statement and a strong appearance, all while conveying an image of understated elegance and style.

*Technical highlights of the car body *
Although the Touareg is now more than 200 kilograms lighter, with a static rigidity of 24,800 Nm/º (five percent gain) it is the most technically advanced body in its segment. Comfort and crash behaviour benefit equally from this. Illustrating just how thoroughly the Touareg team approached design of the body-in-white is the new panoramic glass sunroof: At a size of 990 x 1,452 millimetres, the sliding/vent sunroof practically fills the entire roof area. Normally, such a large opening – a full 350 percent larger than a normal sunroof – would be expected to have a negative impact on rigidity values. But this is definitely not the case on the Touareg thanks to its fundamental rigidity and reinforcing subframe. Even at a (theoretical) speed of 260 km/h, it is still possible to close the sunroof, and it would not generate any wind noise even at 300 km/h.
Another new design feature in the Touareg is the optional (standard on the Touareg Hybrid and V8 TDI) electrically opening and closing tailgate. Not only can it be operated from inside the vehicle and outside at the tailgate; now it can also be actuated by RF remote control. Obstruction detection ensures the safety of this feature. In addition, the Touareg is the first in its vehicle class to utilise what is referred to as multiple insulating layers to isolate noise; it weighs much less than conventional insulating materials yet is more effective. 
*World Premiere of the New Touareg - Interior Concept 
Design & Innovations: 
Visual masterpiece with practical advantages 
Touareg has much more space and longitudinal adjustment of rear bench 
Cockpit bridges gap between luxury class and SUV demands*
Wolfsburg/Munich, 10 February 2010
The interior of the new Touareg reflects absolute perfection in the details. The basic layout brings together a remarkable clarity of lines, timeless elegance, high level of functionality and superior material quality. Generating special appeal is the interplay between SUV-typical ruggedness and the ambiance of a luxury vehicle. Another high priority on this Volkswagen was to makes its controls intuitive right from the start.
In the Touareg, the driver takes a seat in an SUV that is distinguished by well-coordinated and systematic ergonomics. This type of uncompromising excellence in user controls and seating, as well as ideally tuned human-machine interfaces, is a Volkswagen quality that has contributed to the brand’s international success. In the new Touareg – with its complex range of features – it was a special challenge to implement the same intuitive control logic as in a Polo or a Golf. The results speak for themselves.

*Cockpit without compromises*
Set up in front of the driver is a clearly laid out and high-end cockpit. All key information is displayed within the driver’s visual field in the precisely organised instrument cluster. Another new development – placed between the four round instruments for the speedometer, tachometer, engine temperature and fuel gage – is a seven-inch multi-functional colour display with a 15:9 aspect ratio. It is standard equipment on the Touareg Hybrid and with the V8 engines. The premium version of the display enables several viewing modes without overloading the driver with information. Rather the driver can have specific information shown or hidden by making selections from self-explanatory and colour-coded context menus ("Navigation", "Media", "Telephone", "Vehicle", "Assistance"). In the Touareg Hybrid, the colour display also indicates the drivetrain’s energy flow. The V6 FSI and V6 TDI versions of the Touareg are equipped with a five-inch display that is also new.
The classic, round analogue instruments also exhibit a high level of value and precision. They have electroplated chrome bezels and illuminated red pointers. The dials are backlit by white LEDs and have a three-dimensional look. These upgrades and special anti-reflective glass instrument covers are reminiscent of the round instruments on fine chronographs.

*Centre console with clean styling and ideal ergonomics*
A completely updated generation of audio/navigation systems was developed for the Touareg. Standard equipment here is the "RCD 550" radio-CD system with 6.5 inch touch-screen and integrated 6-disc CD changer. As an option, this infotainment module can be upgraded to the "RNS 850" navigation system with an 8-inch touch-screen; its other features include 3D map representation (building view and topographic view via "Digital Terrain Model"), a 40 Gigabyte hard drive (20 Gigabyte memory for music, movies, etc.), DVD player, speech activation and in European versions digital radio reception (DAB). Naturally, the system can also be expanded to include a Bluetooth interface for telephones, a Media Device Interface for MP3 players including iPod/iPhone, TV and a Dynaudio sound system.
Besides intuitive control by touch-screen menuing, the "RCD 550" and "RNS 850" offer a context-based control bar along the lower screen border. Eight keys are located here ("Radio", "Media", "Nav", "Traffic", "Phone", "Climate", "Car" and "Setup") for switching between the basic menus as well as two rotary knobs. All key functions can be accessed using these two levels – touch-screen and control bar. This includes all energy flow and consumption data on the Hybrid version.
Directly under the infotainment unit - optimally visible and logically organised - are the basic controls for the draft-free two-zone climate control system (optional four zones including rear depending on the model). The gearshift grip for the 8-speed automatic is also positioned perfectly for the hand. Behind it, toward the two-part centre armrest, are the rugged and technically styled rotary switches for controlling the running gear and all-wheel modes. Integrated next to the gearshift lever are keys for the Stop-Start function and the electric parking brake.

*Perfected driver and front passenger seating*
The front and rear seats of the Touareg have been fully redesigned, and they offer significantly improved comfort on long journeys. Along with basic seats, Volkswagen will offer optional comfort front seats on the SUV (standard on Touareg Hybrid and V8 TDI) as well as sport seats. All adjustments on the comfort and sport seats are electrically powered. Included on these seats is a new pneumatic air cushion in the side supports of the backrests. Also standard with these seats: head restraints (front) with both height and longitudinal adjustment. They can be fitted closer to the head, reducing the risk of whiplash injury in the event of an accident. Comfort seats will also have a climate control function (ventilation of seat and backrest surfaces).

*New rear seating system and more space in rear*
Despite the reduced vehicle height, head room was improved in both the front and rear. Leg room on the rear bench seat also grew significantly, since it was the interior that benefited from the 40 millimetre longer wheelbase. The results: leg room grew from 68 millimetres to 104 millimetres. And this gain is quite noticeable.
In addition, the Touareg’s interior now exhibits a variability that equals the qualities of a large estate car. The reasons: First, the rear bench has 160 millimetres of longitudinal travel, and its backrests can be adjusted to three levels of tilt. As an option, the 40:60 split bench can also be conveniently unlatched electrically via a button in the cargo area or from the side of the driver’s seat. In the maximum case, the Touareg’s cargo capacity ranges from 580 to 1,642 litres depending on positioning and adjustment of the rear bench seat.
*World Premiere of the New Touareg - Assistance/Convenience Systems 
Active & Passive Safety: 
The new Touareg monitors its surroundings 
New and further advanced assistance systems offer peace of mind 
New ACC with Pre-Crash function and Area View to perceive surroundings*
Wolfsburg/Munich, 10 February 2010
The new Touareg offers an extraordinarily large range of highly advanced technologies. Many of them are entirely new, while others were intensively upgraded. The parking brake is now activated by pushbutton. The camera-based Area View detects the Touareg’s surroundings, providing an extra measure of safety. Lane Assist ensures that the vehicle does not stray from the right path; meanwhile, Side Assist warns of vehicles approaching from the rear when changing lanes. Adaptive cruise control (ACC) can brake the vehicle to a stop in an emergency; in parallel, the seatbelts are tensioned. Bi-Xenon headlights with Dynamic Light Assist "see" oncoming traffic and adjust the high beam lights to eliminate unwanted glare. Adaptive roll compensation - a feature of the further advanced air suspension - ensures that the Touareg impressively tracks through curves like a sports car. An overview of the assistance systems:
*Area View* is a surroundings monitoring system being introduced for the first time at Volkswagen. Via four cameras (in the tailgate, outside mirrors and radiator grille) Area View transfers images all of the Touareg’s surroundings to the central touch-screen in the centre console. In off-road driving, for example, Area View uses front and side cameras to acquire images immediately in front of and next to the vehicle, and this is extremely helpful on extreme trails. Thanks to the "Trailer View" mode, a trailer’s movements can also be displayed as a function of the steering input. 
*Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC)* - The latest generation of this system with Stop-and-Go function (automatic driving / braking in stop-and-go traffic), automatic emergency braking as well as sensor-controlled Pre-Crash function (tensioning of driver and front passenger seatbelts by electric motor in anticipation of potentially hazardous situations). ACC will be offered as a component of a new driver assistance package. In this case, systems like the new Area View are also on board. 
*Bi-Xenon headlights* with dynamic headlight range control. Dynamic headlight range control, a camera-based system, detects oncoming traffic as well as vehicles in front of the Touareg and adjusts the light pattern so that it does not produce any glare for other vehicles (area of the headlight is masked), yet it gives the driver the best possible illumination of the roadway. 
*Electric parking brake.* This parking brake is actuated by the press of a button. It releases automatically when starting to drive again. 
*Air suspension* with adaptive roll compensation in a further developed version. The 4-corner air suspension assures maximum comfort with minimal rolling motion of the bodywork. 
*Lane Assist* is also camera-based. If there is a risk that the car will leave the lane without activating the turn signal, the system warns the driver by vibrating the steering wheel. 
*Side Assist.* Radar sensors at the rear of the vehicle warn the driver of vehicles approaching from the rear when changing lanes. 



_Modified by phaeton at 6:52 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (phaeton)*

*World Premiere of the New Touareg - Features 
V6 FSI / V6 TDI / V8 TDI / Hybrid: 
Even base version has a touch-screen and high-tech features 
V6 FSI and V6 TDI considerably better equipped than previous model 
Hybrid and V8 TDI dazzle with full array of standard features*
Wolfsburg/Munich, 10 February 2010
Even the Touareg V6 FSI and V6 TDI have a set of standard features that goes beyond the average. Factory installed equipment that is always aboard include electrically folding and adjustable wing mirrors, rain sensor, load sill guard in trim colour, multi-function leather-trimmed steering wheel plus cruise control, centre armrests, front and rear, four 12-Volt appliance plugs, alternative RF remote actuation of electric window lifts, automatically opening cargo cover, automatic climate control (individually adjustable, left and right), modular rear seating system, multi-function display, "RCD 550" radio system with touch-screen control and integrated 6-disc CD changer, speed-dependent Servotronic, 17-inch alloy wheels ("Sonora" with seven spokes) with size 235 tyres, Stop/Start system and regenerative braking as well as ambient lighting for the door handles.
When it comes to safety, the following features are added: electronic stabilisation programme (ESP), trailer stabilisation, Hill Start and Hill Descent Assist, an effective network of airbags, front fog lights including static cornering lights, daytime running lights, adaptive brake lights (automatic hazard flasher at full braking), automatic door locking when vehicle is in motion (deactivatable), self-dimming rear-view mirror and illuminated entry at all doors (including tailgate).

*Standard features of the Touareg Hybrid and V8 TDI*
The two new top versions, the Touareg Hybrid and Touareg V8 TDI, have even more exclusive exterior and interior features. Consider the exterior: Standard features here include a chrome pack (side window frames, lower cooling air inlet, load sill guard, tread plate, door sill trim and exhaust pipe ends), Bi-Xenon headlights with dynamic cornering lights, LED daytime running lights, Coming Home and Leaving Home lighting feature, self-dimming outside mirror on the driver’s side, electrically opening and closing cargo area tailgate as well as the "Keyless Access" locking and engine starting system. The Touareg Hybrid and V8 TDI also leave the factory on 18-inch alloy wheels and size 255 tyres. On the V8 TDI, "Tacora" type wheels (ten spokes) are used, and the Hybrid has customised "Yukon" wheels with five sets of dual spokes. Visually, the Hybrid can also be recognised by its Hybrid logos on the chrome side trim at the front and rear and on the interior trim of the centre console.
Moreover, the interior of the Touareg Hybrid and V8 TDI is customised by details such as leather upholstery ("Cricket" pattern) with comfort seats, including electric 12-way seat adjustment in front, pedal caps in stainless steel look, footwell illumination, multi-function display with large colour display, storage compartments under the front seats, decorative inserts in the fine wood "Walnut Root" and tread plates with stainless steel accents. Last but not least, an anti-theft warning system is included. So this vehicle is genuinely "fully equipped"!

_Note:
TDI, TSI, DSG and Twincharger are registered trademarks of Volkswagen AG or other companies of the Volkswagen Group in Germany and other countries.
Equipment and technical data apply to models offered in Germany. They may differ in other countries._


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy crap, who needs 4 cylinder when you have a v6 tdi that gets 30 US mpg combined! count me in, i'm sold. Even if that's not EPA rating.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

Here ya go!
https://www.volkswagen-media-s....html
From the press site


























_Modified by quailallstar at 4:17 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## rostrow416 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks a little like a mazda cx-9


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*New Touareg Unveiled*


















































_Quote »_Wolfsburg/Munich, 10 February 2010 – Volkswagen is unveiling the completely redeveloped Touareg as a world premiere. It is the most technically innovative “VW” since the brand has been in existence. This Touareg is reinterpreting the fascinating multipurpose SUV idea in a contemporary way – thanks to a range of engines that are nearly 20 percent more fuel efficient and a large variety of new assistance and safety systems.
The Touareg will also be the first and only off-roader in Europe by a German car maker to be available in a hybrid version too. It sets standards among fully off-road capable SUVs with petrol engines that have a fuel consumption value of just 8.2 litres fuel per 100 kilometres. The Touareg Hybrid can be driven up to 50 km/h in purely electric mode – emissions-free. Among the diesel engines, the Touareg V6 TDI with 7.4 litre combined fuel consumption now posts the best value in the segment of genuine SUVs. Both versions, the Touareg Hybrid and V6 TDI, are the most fuel efficient petrol and diesel SUVs ever built in Europe in this large vehicle class.
New era SUV – lighter, more aerodynamic and fuel efficient
As has already been accomplished on the globally successful, smaller Tiguan, Volkswagen is systematically striving for sustainability on the new Touareg too. The first precondition was met: The SUV was lightened by 208 kilograms in the base version! A quantum leap. Yet, the body has five percent greater torsional rigidity, which makes it the leader in its competitive class. A second precondition was met as well: Designers attained a significantly improved Cd value. Along with aerodynamic refinement efforts, another factor at work here is that this Touareg is built lower to the ground than the previous model. Together with front end styling based on the new Volkswagen design DNA, this results in a smaller frontal area. The third precondition: All engines, now offered with a standard 8-speed automatic transmission – a first in this market segment – demonstrate significant fuel economy advantages over the previous model; in some cases the advantage is far greater than two litres per 100 kilometres.
SUV for all trails – All-wheel drive in two versions
Also modified in pursuit of reduced fuel consumption was the standard all-wheel drive. In the base version (“4Motion”), all new generation Touaregs have all-wheel drive with Torsen limited-slip differential (4MOTION; climbing ability: 31 degrees). Like the Tiguan Track & Field, the Touareg also has an “Off-road driving programme”, which – at the press of a button – tunes the ABS, EDS and ASR for off-road duty, activates Hill Descent Assist and adjusts the automatic gearshift points.
Instead of a Torsen differential, the V6 TDI can be ordered with an optional “Terrain Tech Packet” that has an even more rugged transfer case designed for off-road duty. It includes reduction gearing and centre and rear differentials, each with up to 100 percent locking (4XMOTION; climbing ability: 45 degrees). Similar to the first Touareg generation, this version also has a rotary switch the driver now uses to adapt the car to specific duty conditions over five levels: 1. “On-Road”; 2. “Off-Road” (like “Off-road driving programme” plus automatic control of the mechanical locks); 3. Low (like “Off-road” plus activation of reduced gearing, higher shift points, no automatic upshift in manual mode); 4. Addition of centre differential lock; 5. Addition of rear differential lock. Equipped like this, the Touareg can conquer any terrain on Earth.
SUV for everyday driving – more space, more innovations
Volkswagen has not only made the new Touareg lighter, more fuel efficient and an agile performer; it has also made it into an even more versatile, all-round vehicle. The new interior was made more functional, the seats more comfortable and leg room in the rear is larger. Now the rear bench seat has 160 millimetres in longitudinal adjustment, and the backrest angle can be adjusted. Electrically unlatched at the press of a button as an option, it folds down in seconds and frees up 1,642 litres of cargo space. Already standard equipment in the base version is a radio-CD and info system, which is intuitively controlled over a 6.5-inch touch-screen.
The parking brake is now activated by pushbutton. The engine (V6 versions) automatically shuts off at traffic lights and restarts as soon as the driver releases the brake pedal (Stop-Start system). As an option, the tailgate can be opened and closed by a RF remote control unit integrated in the car key. The largest panoramic sunroof of all SUVs provides for light even on overcast days. The innovative “Area View” utilises four cameras to detect the Touareg’s surroundings and this enhances safety. Also offering protection are up to nine airbags. Lane Assist ensures that the vehicle does not stray from the right path; meanwhile, Side Assist warns of vehicles approaching from the rear when changing lanes. Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) with integrated Front Assist can brake to a stop in an emergency and tension the seatbelts as a precautionary measure. Bi-Xenon headlights with Dynamic Light Assist perceive oncoming traffic and adjust the light beam to eliminate unwanted glare, and adaptive roll compensation ensures that the Touareg sits solidly on the street. For the first time, there will be special features on the new Touareg under the new “Exclusive” badge from Volkswagen Individual. Options that can be ordered include 19-inch alloy wheels (“Girona” type), fine wood inserts (“Olive Ash”) and a leather interior (“Nappa”) in the two-colour combinations “Dark Burgundy / Titan Black” or “Pepper Beige / Titan Black”.
Touareg – the best of two worlds
About 500,000 car drivers chose to buy the first generation of the SUV. It is a luxury sport utility vehicle that offers a high level of comfort, sporty driving properties, avant-garde styling, excellent quality and unlimited expedition capabilities – essentially the best of the passenger car and off-road worlds unified in one concept. This is now being followed up by the new Touareg – a high-end and versatile all-round vehicle that brings these two worlds together even more perfectly. The Touareg will already be available at dealers in April.
Note:
TDI, TSI, DSG and Twincharger are registered trademarks of Volkswagen AG or other companies of the Volkswagen Group in Germany and other countries.
Equipment and technical data apply to models offered in Germany. They may differ in other countries.


----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: New Touareg Unveiled (Phunkshon)*

Is the release date for this model a world release or a AG only date?


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: New Touareg Unveiled*

Threads merged.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: New Touareg Unveiled (Phunkshon)*

Any word on towing capacity anyone?
Adjustable rear seatbacks...nice
panoramic roof...nice
Interiror change...looks right
nappa returns..very nice
Looks like a class leader. More package offerings than anticipated, evolutionary style. 
I know I am biased, but it looks solid. 
Just tell me it will tow like the first generation.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: New Touareg Unveiled (Jimbuffalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbuffalo* »_Any word on towing capacity anyone?

I don't recall if I read it on the German press release or on the mytreg.com transcript, but if I remember correctly I think one of the releases mentioned a towing capacity of 3.5 tons (7726 lbs.) for the Hybrid.
Post #6 http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...12578
3.5 tons on the Hybrid with the 380 hp system power @ 580 nm torque ( V6 TDI 550 hm). The V8 TDI has 800 nm.
On a side note, I read on a French car blog that a 2.0 TDI four cylinder with 180-204 hp might be in the works (or so I think, been a while since French class in school). 

_Quote, originally posted by *blog automobile* »_Il est probable comme nous le disions il y a quelques temps que l’on retrouve une bonne partie des motorisations présentes en ce moment, plus une version hybride mais moins la version R5 TDi qui pourait être remplacée par le L4 2.0 L TDI CR Biturbo dans une version développant entre 180 et 204 chevaux. A confirmer.

http://blogautomobile.fr/volks...49725



_Modified by JML at 2:36 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (08VWEGG)*

I think the "hips" look lumpy and awkward. Reminds me of the current Cayenne.
I bet Terrain Tech adds back all the weight and that it's not going to be offered in the US.
"I don't want you, I don't need you, leave me alone..." As Drimble Wedge and the Vegetations said.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*I want a HUD display in the new Touareg.*

I would also like to see some info on HUD display. Yesterday I was sitting in neighbor's new BMW 7xx and saw a HUD in a car for the first time and it's simply amazing. I want to have this as an option to the new Touareg. Guys at VW, please make this happen.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

Makes me happy to see the rotary knobs for Air and low range. I was worried that the New Touareg would be a softroader. 
I wouldn't know what else to replace our 09 with!


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (dub*man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub*man* »_I was worried that the New Touareg would be a softroader.

Fear not. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (dub*man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub*man* »_Makes me happy to see the rotary knobs for Air and low range. I was worried that the New Touareg would be a softroader. 
I wouldn't know what else to replace our 09 with! 

I don't know if the low range and air suspension is coming stateside. My conversations with VW -- up to this point -- is that Touareg for the U.S. would be losing its off-road ability.
I do have questions into VW right now to try and get answers and will let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

If that's the case, then, in my opinion, they are making a huge strategic mistake. They continue to dumb down the model, continually removing options. Just will cause me to keep what I have.
No V8 TDI in the US? They don't get it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

You're just going to keep what you have because your cheap.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Low!
Achieves the tall wagon look. Not going to be offroading much unless one opts for the air suspension, methinks.
Peppery!
Looks like you could swap logos and the thing would look closer to today's Cayenne than to today's T-Reg.
Strange!
The Nav-Radio with the center click-button like the old Phaeton but with the odd incomplete row of function keys that leave gaps on either side. And what about the smaller asymmetric round button to the left of the function keys?
Audi steering wheel? And A/C panel? Say what?

Having said that... it looks nice and should sell well assuming gas prices remain at present levels.


----------



## vw117 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

Disappointed that the V8 TDI is not coming over. It would be nice to have a TDI option > 6 cylinders in the US. I hope the V8 TDI makes it over here in some form...perhaps in either the Audi or the Porsche.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Any word on pricing? I know they say it will not go up, but what about dropping? I've heard rumours the price will be dropping by 3-5,000 dollars , if true this could be a huge incentive.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Info from the factory*

Touareg I remains in production through March. 
Touareg II first deliveries begin in April.


_Modified by MinerSK at 1:43 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
I don't know if the low range and air suspension is coming stateside. My conversations with VW -- up to this point -- is that Touareg for the U.S. would be losing its off-road ability.
I do have questions into VW right now to try and get answers and will let you know as soon as I know.

Madness! Does VWoA need to see more photos of us current Touareg owners using the offroad ability?
I will get on it








It would be nice if they at least offered it in a build to order pkg.


----------



## dschlei2 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Video clips of the Touareg II introduction*

the touaraeg II was introduced last night in Munisch Germany
Video clips can be seen here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded#
and
http://www.youtube.com/user/darkdiver


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_
Fear not. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


This video makes me want one, if I can get air and lockers.
Linder


----------



## ssteigss74 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

Given the Audi Q5 starts at around 37K it would be absurd for the TREG to start @ 40K(which it currently does). They will be similar in size with similar engines. Audi would have better resale value, higher regarded name plate, and a better warranty. Why would you pay up for the VW?
Especially since the 4wd system is being toned down for street use., with the heavy duty unit going to the options list. Most of the fancy safety and other electronics will be options or not even available in the US. The TREG should be priced around 33-34K to start and it would sell very well.


----------



## lmwong (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (ssteigss74)*

The touareg is bigger than the Q5. The Q5 is more equivalent to a nice Tiguan, the Q7 with the Touareg minus the minivan 3rd row. Touareg is also supposed to have superior off road capabilities.


----------



## lilken21 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Low!
Achieves the tall wagon look. Not going to be offroading much unless one opts for the air suspension, methinks.

Pix are of the hybrid which sits lower for better aerodynamics therefore better fuel efficiency -- I'm pretty sure the 3.6 will be taller.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (raleys1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raleys1* »_
This video makes me want one, if I can get air and lockers.
Linder

agree, and add to that list a V8 TDI....


----------

